# our new sign for 09



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

this is our new sign for our haunt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cool-nes!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great font !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome Job!!!! Sweeeeet!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking sign!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Always been a sucker for things that glow.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice - great job !!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the font and the color of the lighting is really effective.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice, the red definitely screams "Damned" to me!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd be lookig for the "egress" for sure if I saw that sign. Nice job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

okay...I'll ask, since this is definitely coolness...where's the how-to?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

SI here is a link to some pics on how i did it if you would like more details let me know.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15184&page=2


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done there be flame behind those letters!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

naberhoodhaunts said:


> SI here is a link to some pics on how i did it if you would like more details let me know.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15184&page=2


beautiful work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Grreat sign 
Good Job


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Work - Does it hang?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks great! Love the fiery red glow!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice clean work...good job


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

I love your sign, it will look awesome in your haunt.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I clicked on this thread thinking _oh, here we go, another sign_, but that looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Cool


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is our new illusion box


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool! can we please see more and bigger pictures of it?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

What are you using behind the letters for light? LED's? mini light bulbs?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Pod we used mini lights
propman, will try to get more pics for you


----------

